#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: Läs mötesreglerna innan mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer | LoCo-möte söndagen den 11-Maj 20:00
<RuneK> ..
<itmannen> 20:00 piip
<itmannen> Launchpad-ID toni-appelqvist
<itmannen> Varför startar inte mötet?
<Lao> God afton!
<GunnarHj> Hej, hej.
<itmannen> Jo
<JoWa> Hallå.
<itmannen> 20:05 och mötet har inte startat
<GunnarHj> Det var ju jag som kallade... Är det dags att starta?
<itmannen> Mötet börjar EXAKT på utsatt tid. Så var där 5 minuter tidigare!
<JoWa> Lugn nu.
<gulundin> Akademisk kvart?
<Lao> Hehe.
<itmannen> Glöm det
<itmannen> Launchpad-ID toni-appelqvist
<Lao> Jag tycker av någon anledning att det alltid är svårt att hitta mötesagendorna. Var finns de?
<itmannen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<Lao> Tack!
<itmannen> NP
<GunnarHj> Dagens agenda (som också framgick av kallelsen): http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/787/detail/
<itmannen> Starta nu!
<ersi> Undra vart morpa är då
<gulundin> Önskar tillägg med anledning av slopandet av Bank-ID, något nytt om detta?
<gulundin> För er som inte läst http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.560085/ubuntu-forening-anmaler-bankid
<GunnarHj> gulundin: Låt oss ta det under "Övriga frågor".
<gulundin> Okej :)
<Lao> morpa är ute och flyger (bokstavligen): http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=473382#p473382
<GunnarHj> Då startar jag mötet nu.
<Lao> Bra.
<ersi> Ah :)
<GunnarHj> Val av mötesordf. - Förslag?
<itmannen> Sittande
<JoWa> +1
<Lao> +1
<gulundin> +1
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> Finner mig själv vald. Tackar för förtroendet. :)
<GunnarHj> Val av protokollförare - Förslag?
<itmannen> JoWa
<Lao> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<itmannen> +1
<gulundin> +1
<JoWa> +1 :P
<GunnarHj> Ok, JoWa vald till protokollförare.
<GunnarHj> Närvarokontroll. Vilka är här?
<Rune-K> här!
<GunnarHj> o/
<Lao> Lao Tzu här. =)
<JoWa> o/
<gulundin> o/
<ersi> o/
<itmannen>  Launchpad-ID toni-appelqvist
<GunnarHj> Tackar.
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: Rapporter från grupperna.
<GunnarHj> Någon som har något att rapportera?
<Lao> Vilka grupper är aktiva? Översättargruppen är ju inte så stor och morpa är inte här.
<Lao> Men han har ju i forumet skrivit att han tar på sig rollen som ledare.
<GunnarHj> Nej, vi har väl inte så många aktiva grupper just nu.. Men det är en stående punkt.
<GunnarHj> Jag kan i alla fall nämna att morpa har översatt en del uppströms sedan förra mötet.
<GunnarHj> Även Pavel översätter en del uppströms.
<Lao> Bra.
<Lao> Också bra. =)
<ersi> Vilka grupper finns (oavsett aktivitet), förutom översättningsgruppen?
<ersi> (Genuint intresserad, försöker inte mena att ÖG är den *enda* gruppen.)
<GunnarHj> ersi: "På pappret" finns väl en marknadsföringsgrupp och en supportgrupp. (JoWa, hjälp mig.)
<JoWa> Letar efter en länk.
<itmannen> !
<JoWa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Projekt
<GunnarHj> ersi: Supporten funkar ju i form av individuell hjälp med supportfrågor, men inte som någon organiserad grupp.
<ersi> Tack, ska läsa in mig där :-)
<itmannen> ! Betyder att jag begär ordet
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Shoot!
<itmannen> Tack. Är videogruppen nedlagd?
<itmannen> Slut
<JoWa> Status: Inaktiv
<itmannen> Ok
<Lao> !
<GunnarHj> Det finns med andra ord utrymme för vem som helst som är intresserad att försöka starta upp någon grupp.
<GunnarHj> Lao har ordet.
<Lao> Egentligen kanske en nollställning av hela LoCo:t skulle kunna vara en idé. Det vill säga att alla roller tas bort. (Förutom IRC och forumet, som trots allt fungerar och är organiserade... någorlunda. Liksom översättargruppen.)
<Lao> Sedan, med koppling till GunnarHj:s förslag om "att-göra-lista" kan de som vill anmäla sig bilda grupper efterhand.
<GunnarHj> Lao: Tycker det låter som en god tanke. Läget just nu, med ett knippe f.d. grupper, är förvirrande.
<itmannen> 1
<itmannen> +1
<Lao> Så att inte exempelvis forumet blir som ett ankare "som är forumet" men som man inte behöver använda sig av om man gör exempelvis instruktionsfilmer.
<itmannen> +1
<gulundin> Om det som hittills har skapats av grupperna (såsom videoguiderna) finns fortsatt åtkomliga så är det en god idé
<itmannen> !
<GunnarHj> Lao: Så ditt förslag är alltså att vi tar beslut om att grupper som för närvarande är inaktiva (dvs. de flesta) tas bort från webbplatsen?
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Du har ordet.
<Lao> Ja. Det är väl egentligen enklast.
<itmannen> Tack. Vilka var det som ingick i videogruppen? Slut
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Vet du? ^
<JoWa> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-screencasts/+members
<itmannen> Tack
<GunnarHj> Är vi redo för att rösta om Laos förslag?
<itmannen> Ja
<JoWa> Eventuella medlemmar bör väl kontaktas innan en grupp läggs ned/tas bort.
<Lao> Ja. De ska också ha möjlighet att söka igen.
<Lao> ... om nu samma grupp finns kva.
<Lao> *r
<GunnarHj> Ok, så förslaget är alltså att vi kontaktar f.d. medlemmar av inaktiva grupper, och om ingen vill aktivera en grupp just nu tas den bort för att förenkla beskrivningen av LoCot. Är det rätt uppfattat?
<itmannen> +1
<JoWa> LÃ¥ter bra.
<GunnarHj> Ok, låt oss rösta då.
<GunnarHj> +
<GunnarHj> +1
<itmannen> +1
<Rune-K> Man kanske bör tänka på att ta bort grupperan både i forumet och på launchpad!
<Lao> Jag har inte tänkt igenom det hela särskilt mycket men min spontana tanke var att meddela alla om att grupperna tas bort. Sedan börja om.
<JoWa> +1
<Lao> Men som omröstningen ser ut nu: +1
<Rune-K> För ordningens skull så är det lämpligt att forumet och launchpad är synkat, vad det gäller grupper.
<Rune-K> +1
<gulundin> +1
<GunnarHj> Rune-K: Ja, vi borde synka. HakanS har en tanke om att vi kan ta bort de flesta grupper i forumet, då de ändå inte fyller någon praktisk funktion.
<GunnarHj> Vi verkar ha beslutat enligt Laos förslag.
<Rune-K> Bra!
<GunnarHj> Lao: Skulle du kunna precisera dig något i en tråd i forumet, så kan vi utgå från den för att effektuera beslutet på ett övertänkt sätt.
<itmannen> +1
<Lao> Ja, jag kan starta en tråg under Ubuntu Sverige.
<GunnarHj> Lao: Tack!
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: Val av ordförande för översättningsgruppen.
<Lao> (Dock gör jag det först imorgon.)
<GunnarHj> morpa ställer alltså upp, vilket han meddelat i forumet.
<Lao> +1
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> Finns det några andra förslag?
<itmannen> Nog
<GunnarHj> Nog med förslag. Kan vi utse morpa?
<gulundin> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<itmannen> +1
<JoWa> +1
<Lao> +1
<Rune-K> +1
<JoWa> Är ”ordförande” den rätta titeln?
<Lao> Gruppledare?
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Gruppledare, tycker jag.
<JoWa> Ja. Tack.
<GunnarHj> Då är morpa alltså utsedd till gruppledare för översättningsgruppen.
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: "Att göra-lista"
<GunnarHj> Min idé.
<Lao> Kan du utveckla den lite?
<GunnarHj> Jag tycker att vi behöver fokusera mer på att göra saker. Det känns också som att vi tappar bort goda idéer emellanåt pga brist på uppföljning. Tanken är att en "att göra-lista", som vi följer upp på medlemsmötena (dvs. här)
<GunnarHj> ... skulle kunna bidra till att förbättra läget.
<gulundin> Det låter som ett bra förslag tycker jag
<GunnarHj> (ursäkta om det blev lite ostrukturerat, men hoppas ni ändå förstår vad jag menar)
<Lao> Var ska den presenteras och hur får man sina idéer på listan?
<Lao> Idén är nämligen god. =)
<GunnarHj> Lao: Har inget konkret förslag. Det finns ju en uppsjö av enkla webbapplikationer som man skulle kunna använda sig av.
<gulundin> Typ Trello?
<GunnarHj> gulundin: Kanske det - vet inte vad Trello är...
<itmannen> Trello är väl för android
<gulundin> Finns för iOS också, och för webben
<GunnarHj> I alla händelser tycker jag att det vi väljer skall vara väldigt simpelt.
<gulundin> +1
<ersi> Trello är en webbtjänst, som ser ut lite som att man sätter Post-It-lappar på en tavla.
<gulundin> Bra beskrivning
<itmannen> Och vart ska den bo?
<ersi> Trello är en propäritär tjänst och kan endast köras hos företaget som driver Trello
<ersi> Om jag svarade på rätt sak.
<itmannen> Nja
<GunnarHj> Kanske itmannen menade mera var på vår webbplats den skulle göras tillgänglig.
<gulundin> Precis, om man vill sköta det själv får man nog leta efter andra alternativ... Men nu ska vi väl inte fördjupa oss för mycket i just Trello, bara något som funkar
<itmannen> precis
<GunnarHj> Kan vi fatta ett principbeslut, och fundera vidare över verktyget?
<itmannen> Ja
<gulundin> +1
<ersi> Vad sägs som att börja med att denna lista förvaltas under mötesprotokollen, än så länge?
<itmannen> +1
<ersi> +1
<Lao> +1
<gulundin> +1
<itmannen> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<GunnarHj> Beslut om "att göra-lista" fattat.
<GunnarHj> ersi: Det kanske är en rimlig idé. Personligen hoppas jag å andra sidan att vi skall kunna ha listan uppe väldigt snart. Borde inte vara mycket jobb.
<Lao> Den borde synas på portalen åtminstone.
<GunnarHj> Jag kan åta mig att kontakta HakanS, som är portaladmin, och johanre och höra om de har några bra idéer.
<Lao> Gott!
<itmannen> Bra
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: Tid för nästa möte.
<GunnarHj> Vi har haft möte exakt var fjärde vecka ett tag nu, så jag föreslår om fyra veckor. :)
<Rune-K> +1
<GunnarHj> Är söndag 8 juni ok?
<itmannen> +1
<itmannen> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<Lao> Det vi ska ta upp nästa gång är väl hur kontakten med grupperna har gått, eventuell rapportering av BankID, konkretion av att-göra-listan.
<gulundin> +1
<Lao> Är det långhelg då
<Lao> Kommer folk att vara tillgängliga isåfall?
<gulundin> Ja, det är Pingstdagen då
<itmannen> Kan det bli sämre än detta?
<GunnarHj> Lao: Långhelg ja, det har du rätt i..
<GunnarHj> Skall vi kanske ta det en vecka innan då, dvs. 1 juni.
<Lao> 1 juni föreslår jag.
<Lao> +1
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<gulundin> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Ok, nästa möte bestämt till 1 juni kl. 20.
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: Övriga frågor.
<gulundin> !
<GunnarHj> gulundin: Yes
<gulundin> Något att redan nu rapportera angående Bank-ID?
<JoWa> Här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=473430#p473430
<Lao> Jag tänker mig att vi kan se om vi får några svar från myndigheter och om det blir nåt mer i media.
<Lao> Sen får vi se vad vi ska till för andra metoder ifall inget häänder. Det är ett bra ämne för nästa möte.
<GunnarHj> Jag utgår från att Osprey kommer att fortsätta hålla oss uppdaterade om hur frågan fortskrider genom den där långa tråden i forumet.
<gulundin> Det låter bra
<GunnarHj> Ok, vi har alltså upp frågan som särskild punkt den 1 juni (och hoppas att Osprey är med då).
<gulundin> Har jag inte fel så håller staten på att utveckla något eget, liknande Bank-ID, det skulle vara bra att lobba för bra Linux-support där
<GunnarHj> s/har/tar/
<GunnarHj> gulundin: Du syftar förmodligen på e-legitimationsnämnden.
<gulundin> Just så
<Lao> Nja, de försöker väl bara uppdatera regelverket.
<Lao> Eller?
<ersi> Jag skulle rekommendera att läsa länken som JoWa skickade nyss, den besvarar mycket, exempelvis Lao's fråga.
<Lao> Nu börjar Bletchley Circle. Därmed säger jag tack och adjö. =)
<gulundin> Systemey kommer att benämnas "Svensk e-legitimation"
<gulundin> Jag gör det!
<GunnarHj> Ok, något annat som någon vill ta upp?
<itmannen> Inte jag iaf
<GunnarHj> Då tackar jag alla närvarande för ikväll och avslutar mötet.
<gulundin> Tackar!
<JoWa> Tack.
<itmannen> Adjö för i afton
